# Best Definitions of Prophecy and "to Prophesy"



## panta dokimazete (Mar 1, 2008)

It is my understanding that one must be a prophet to relate a *prophecy*, but that the term *prophesy* has a broader context. That is, the NT church no longer receives new prophecy since the prophetic age has ceased, but believers may still *prophesy*, in that we as the priesthood of believers, proclaim the truth of God as revealed through the combined and inextricable revelation of Holy Scripture and the Holy Spirit.

Are there any good resources available on the Internet that expound on this?

Have I correctly contextualized the terms?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 1, 2008)

Also - based on the above - how are we to understand 1 Thess 5: 19-21?

1 Thessalonians 5

(KJV)

19Quench not the Spirit.

20Despise not *prophesyings*.

21Prove all things; hold fast that which is good.


(NASB & ESV) 
19Do not quench the Spirit;

20do not despise *prophetic utterances*.

21But examine everything carefully; hold fast to that which is good


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 1, 2008)

Calvin's commentary - bolding mine:



> 20. Despise not prophesyings. This sentence is appropriately added to the preceding one, for as the Spirit of God illuminates us chiefly by doctrine, those who give not teaching its proper place, do, so far as in them lies, quench the Spirit, for we must always consider in what manner or by what means God designs to communicate himself to us. Let every one, therefore, who is desirous to make progress under the direction of the Holy Spirit, allow himself to be taught by the ministry of prophets.
> 
> *By the term prophecy, however, I do not understand the gift of foretelling the future*, but as in 1 Corinthians 14:3, the science of interpreting Scripture, 3 so that a prophet is an interpreter of the will of God. For Paul, in the passage which I have quoted, assigns to prophets teaching for edification, exhortation, and consolation, and enumerates, as it were, these departments. Let, therefore, prophecy in this passage be understood as meaning--interpretation made suitable to present use. 4 Paul prohibits us from despising it, if we would not choose of our own accord to wander in darkness.
> 
> The statement, however, is a remarkable one, for the commendation of external preaching. It is the dream of fanatics, that those are children who continue to employ themselves in the reading of the Scripture, or the hearing of the word, as if no one were spiritual, unless he is a despiser of doctrine. They proudly, therefore, despise the ministry of man, nay, even Scripture itself, that they may attain the Spirit. Farther, whatever delusions Satan suggests to them, 5 they presumptuously set forth as secret revelations of the Spirit. Such are the Libertines, 6 and other furies of that stamp. And the more ignorant that any one is, he is puffed up and swollen out with so much the greater arrogance. Let us, however, learn from the example of Paul, to conjoin the Spirit with the voice of men, which is nothing else than his organ. 7


----------



## shackleton (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been reading about this same thing as I am studying the spiritual gifts and their validity for us today. Wayne Grudem has some good stuff on it as well as Gordon Fee. 
What I have found, in 1 Corinthians 12-14 and especially 14, Paul was telling them to desire prophecy above all other things. Prophecy edified the church and even tongues was a version of prophecy and that it needed to be interpreted so that the whole church could be edified. 

14:1Follow after charity, and desire spiritual gifts, but rather that ye may prophesyG4395 (Strong's number)

G4395

προφητεύω

prophēteuō

Thayer Definition:

1) to prophesy, to be a prophet, speak forth by divine inspirations, to predict

1a) to prophesy

1b) with the idea of foretelling future events pertaining especially to the kingdom of God

1c) to utter forth, declare, a thing which can only be known by divine revelation

1d) to break forth under sudden impulse in lofty discourse or praise of the divine counsels

1d1) under like prompting, to teach, refute, reprove, admonish, comfort others

1e) to act as a prophet, discharge the prophetic office

Part of Speech: verb

A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from G4396

Citing in TDNT: 6:781, 952

Total KJV Occurrences: 28

prophesy, 14

Matt 15:7, Matt 26:68, Mark 14:65, Luke 22:64, Acts 2:17-18 (2), Acts 21:9, 1 Cor 13:9, 1 Cor 14:1, 1 Cor 14:24, 1 Cor 14:31, 1 Cor 14:39, Rev 10:11, Rev 11:3

prophesied, 9

Matt 7:22, Matt 11:13, Mark 7:6, Luke 1:67, John 11:51, Acts 19:6, 1 Cor 14:5, 1 Pet 1:10, Jude 1:14

prophesieth, 4

1 Cor 11:5, 1 Cor 14:3-5 (3)

prophesying, 1

1 Cor 11:4

14: 3But he that prophesiethG4395 speaketh unto men to edification, and exhortation, and comfort
14:5 I would that ye all spake with tongues, but rather that ye prophesiedG4395: for greater is he that prophesiethG4395 than he that speaketh with tongues, except he interpret, that the church may receive edifying.

He wished they all spoke in tongues but preferred that they prophecy, because tongues just edified the person, unless interpreted, but prophecy edified everyone. 

The reformed notion is that prophecy was direct revelation from God given to his prophets and they would occasionally write it down, i.e OT prophets. These same kinds of prophets existed in the NT but only until the last apostle died and the Canon was closed. 
The non-reformed view is that prophecy is a different form of edification that is not exactly prophecy in the OT sense in which it predicted future events but that it is more of an encouragement given to someone. It is not for the purpose of giving new revelation from God, it is not on par with what God gives to prophets. 

Anyway, I don't know if that helps I am still studying this whole thing.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 1, 2008)

Pursuant:


1 Corinthians 14

*(KJV)*
1Follow after charity, and desire spiritual gifts, but rather that ye may *prophesy*. 


*(NASB)*

1 Corinthians 14

1Pursue love, yet desire earnestly spiritual gifts, but especially that you may *prophesy*.


*(NIV)* (My note - This is certainly an instance where a translation can have enormous impact)

1 Corinthians 14

1Follow the way of love and eagerly desire spiritual gifts, especially the gift of *prophecy*.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 1, 2008)

Prophecy is a noun and prophesy is a verb which means to utter prophecy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

As you study this issue, you may wish to consult this resource, especially chapter 5. I'm working through it myself currently.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/wcf-cessation-special-revelation-milne-28748/


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 1, 2008)

If one engages in the act of prophesying are they necessarily prophets?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 1, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> As you study this issue, you may wish to consult this resource, especially chapter 5. I'm working through it myself currently.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/wcf-cessation-special-revelation-milne-28748/



Thanks, Andrew - how far have you gotten into the book?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > As you study this issue, you may wish to consult this resource, especially chapter 5. I'm working through it myself currently.
> ...



You're welcome; I'm into chapter 3 now, though I've skimmed ahead in certain places.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 1, 2008)

Cool - please do a review when you are done - in the meantime, I'll see if I can get it for my library.


----------

